# LAMP theological Seminary (Information 2013)



## Christopher88 (Mar 26, 2013)

LAMP Theological Seminary - Why LAMP?

There have been a few threads regarding LAMP seminary, but none with any information pertaining to graduates becoming ordained in the PCA, or even school reviews. 

I am hoping this thread will further reviews of LAMP.


----------



## Tim (Mar 26, 2013)

I couldn't find anything on that website about what LAMP stands for (it would be good for them to fix this). But after checking other websites, I learned it stands for Leadership And Ministry Preparation.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 26, 2013)

My Church, Tampa Bay Presbyterian Church recently beacame a Church based learning site for LAMP this past Winter, with our first class starting this past January. So far, we are only offering the certificate program LAMP Theological Seminary - From the President but do have plans to open it up to the Seminary level classes in the future. Right now we have 14 men going through the program with Bible overview 1.


----------

